# Birthday Cake, Pumpkin Pie, Lemon Meringue and Ice Cream



## soapcakes (Aug 11, 2012)

I've been on a food-themed soaping roll lately! These are a few of my recent soaps:

Birthday Cake Soap:






Pumpkin Pie: (made with pumpkin and whipping cream)





Lemon Meringue: 





Ice Cream Soap: (made with real ice cream)


----------



## Moonblossom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow! Those are awesome... Great looking soaps..


----------



## Bama (Aug 11, 2012)

Great job. Looks edible


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Teri and Bama


----------



## raysofcolorado (Aug 11, 2012)

Very creative, awesome job!


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## dirrdee (Aug 12, 2012)

I love those!  The lemon meringue is my fav!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## judymoody (Aug 13, 2012)

Yummy, each is more beautiful than the last!  Very creative!


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you dirrdee and Judy, they were very fun to make


----------



## SueSoap (Aug 13, 2012)

They all look absolutely yummy!


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Sue!


----------



## egirlxx7 (Aug 14, 2012)

They look awesome, great job!


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## cp chick (Aug 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Does anyone want to use your soap, because it looks waaaay too pretty.  lol


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol! I've had to resort to giving my friends little sample bars along with the full-sized ones, because otherwise they'd never use it!


----------



## llineb (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice...and the photos too!


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## ewenique (Aug 22, 2012)

They're all fabulous!


----------



## Flameflightcc (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you both!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome where is that darn heart icon!!!!


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 30, 2012)

Ice cream soap made with real ice cream! What a great selling point!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG!!!  Those are amazing!


----------



## ToniD (Sep 1, 2012)

Yum!   Especially like the lemon meringue    I never thought of making soap with ice cream!   Ironically seems like it could overheat on you easily with the milk and sugar, but you got great color.  Very "cool"


----------



## Mandarin (Sep 1, 2012)

All of your soaps are fantastic! My favorite is the Lemon Meringue. SO GORGEOUS!


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you Lyn, Lisa, Lindy, Toni and Mandarin..I really appreciate your kind comments!   

Toni - I was wondering if the ice cream would overheat during gel too, but luckily it didn't. Next time though, I think I will put the lemon meringue soap in the freezer to prevent gelling, because the titanium dioxide crackled and I suspect it was caused by overheating.


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 2, 2012)

They look great, and sound yummy.


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Sue!


----------

